# Purple Cambodian



## PitGurl (Feb 22, 2011)

Has anyone ever seen or bred one? I just think this would be a cool looking fish. I don't breed but if I ever do this is color I'd like to try for. What colors produce purple?


----------



## hannah16 (Mar 3, 2011)

A blue & red o-o?!


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

i've seen females that look like purple cambodians, but only once or twice. i want a female purple or blue cambodian so bad. D:


----------



## PitGurl (Feb 22, 2011)

hannah16: I wish it was that simple.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Purple is nearly impossible to produce....I do have a purple breeding pair in the tank right now but as far as cambodian purples...no clue....maybe some day.


----------



## BettasForever (Jan 18, 2011)

Mine is purple, red and blue...? (sig pic)


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

most purples you'll see, are either blues with red wash, or reds with blue wash(i think, about that last one). true purple, is nearly impossible.


----------



## hannah16 (Mar 3, 2011)

I wish it was that simple too x.x..


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

i once said, betta breeding takes EVERYTHING you know about mixing colors, and throws it out the window. x3c


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

My purples come from a multi color line. They appear blue with red wash in pics but they are true purple in real life.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

In betta breeding, red and blue do not make purple. lol


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

so, my art teacher lied to me when she told me red+blue=purple? lol


----------



## Plakat Betta (Aug 9, 2010)

Well I got a cambodian blue female to day. It has white body with blue fins and is a crowntail. I was so happy when I found it. And I got it for 3 bucks.


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

Paints and bettas are two different universes. lol

If you want a blue/purple cambodian, try mixing red cambodian to blue. You should get some red cambodian, blue with red fins, and some blue cambodian (depending on the genetic back ground). If you don't get any blue cambo's in F1, cross it again to blue. You should get BC.

Even better, you can mix opaque to blue and should get mostly blue cambodian/opaque ..... I'm not sure what they call the color.

As stated above, a true purple is suppose to be impossible in the betta world. But who knows, maybe some day they will mutate into such color.


----------



## GienahClarette (Jan 28, 2011)

Ugh. I'm tempted to try to learn genetics again and ask all of the breeders working with purples to provide data. It would take forever to get any usable numbers. xD But, I must knowwwwwww.


----------

